# Man Releases NC State Record Alabama Bass.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yes, he released her after she began to struggle in the live well. Would have broken the NC record for the species (formerly known as Alabama spotted bass). Caught at Lake Summit, NC. She was ten pounds three oz, and 27 inches long..I don't think I would have released her..lol Here she is..Oh, this was last year, btw.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow that is a beauty,


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a true sportsman right there! Worried about the resource before records. As you said I don't know that I could have released it either. I would like to think I could but I have that little bit of doubt in the back of my mind. haha.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

History lesson? Bait people in it a nice thread title then inform this picture is over a year old. Smh...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Kudos to him! With a pic like that who cares? He knows what he caught and that will live with him for the rest of his life.
Something about those throphies, the eyes... they look at you like they know what's up.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Earthworms said:


> History lesson? Bait people in it a nice thread title then inform this picture is over a year old. Smh...


I just saw it yesterday myself, and thought it was worthy of mention.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> I just saw it yesterday myself, and thought it was worthy of mention.


It was...thanks for posting.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can’t believe you lol  I would love to tangle with an Alabama that large. I was catching spots down on Kentucky lake and those little guys are feisty. Spots have strong jaws because they kept steeling half of my worm.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I think it was 2008 when scientists' genetic testing proved the Alabama bass was a separate species entirely from the spotted bass. So after more research, it was determined the "spotted bass" in Lake Norman and other NC lakes were not spots at all. The state record is around 6 pounds five ounces, so this guy's fish would have obliterated the record. Thing is, they have to change that record fish from "spotted bass", to"Alabama bass".
What's even more interesting to me is, the "Florida strain" of the largemouth bass have been shown to be different enough from the northern largemouth to now be considered a different species, known now as the "Florida bass". So where does that leave the record of George Perry in jeopardy? Was his fish a Florida, or northern largemouth???


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I found this on the Florida bass...
http://myfwc.com/research/freshwater/sport-fishes/black-bass/florida-bass-conservation/


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

NCbassattack said:


> I just saw it yesterday myself, and thought it was worthy of mention.


A record fish is always worth a mention. Thanks for posting.


----------

